# Repticon Charlotte-January 4 & 5, 2014



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
January 4 & 5, 2014

Where:
Cabarrus Arena & Events Center
4751 Highway 49 North
Concord, NC 28025

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Charlotte Show:
Two years in the making, Repticon Charlotte is reality! In 2007, Repticon scrapped original plans to come to Charlotte, North Carolina. However, demand for that barely announced show was high, as was the need for a premium reptile & exotic animal show in the largest metro area of the Carolinas. An excellent new venue was found just north of Charlotte, and in February 2009 Repticon held a Valentine's Day weekend show! The show was a smashing success and very popular with the large local reptile community. The show returned that fall, and again in following years to great acclaim. This show is now a new Repticon regular, so check back for further updates as Repticon Charlotte develops into 2013 and beyond for Charlotte area herpers!

For more information: Repticon Charlotte Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Nightlife (Jan 15, 2012)

FYI they charge 5 dollars for parking.


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Don't miss the show this weekend!


----------

